# Patton places at the Premier



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Fiancé and I camped out at the UKC Premier this weekend and had a blast! 

I am happy to say that Patton is now a dock diver just like his brother and daddy! 






He had two competitions after learning to jump the night before, and he made it to finals in his division, where he placed 1st with a jump of 9' 4"! Not bad for a newb and a 7 month old, at that! We got a neat win picture taken together that I am hoping to upload later.

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

He also rocked the Disc Dog field and came away with a bronze medal in Throw and Go competition - beating his "big brother" Jinks and Willy! 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Very impressed with him this weekend. Got to see his brother Legend and dad Nikon while we were there and we all had a great time jumping together. He was non-reactive with all of the dogs around, crated decently under a tent with 20 or so other dogs, tugged efficiently EVERYWHERE, played Frisbee off leash just fine while surrounded by other dogs, and met a ton of people and kids, too. He's a pretty awesome pup to have around and work with!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay Patton! I've got more video and photos of his jumps...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Yay Patton! I've got more video and photos of his jumps...


I'd love to see those when you get time to upload them! XD


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I've always been interested in the dock diving event....the dogs have to simply enjoy the heck out of it.

Good job on getting Patton indoctrinated.

Question for you....have you ever seen a handler end up going of the end of the dock?

SuperG


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

SuperG said:


> I've always been interested in the dock diving event....the dogs have to simply enjoy the heck out of it.
> 
> Good job on getting Patton indoctrinated.
> 
> ...


 It's a ton of fun. I haven't had a dog that didn't love it, yet!

I have not seen one go off on accident. I almost did ONCE when the turf was very wet and I was in flip flops. (now I jump barefoot)

BUT, there is a "rule" (read:joke) that if you jump your personal best you have to jump in the pool with your dog. One gal over the weekend jumped in TWICE with her dog.  And I've had trainers go in pools/ponds with the dogs to help them jump/swim as well. But never on accident! :shocked:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Go Patton!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> I'd love to see those when you get time to upload them! XD


Hopefully tonight! I managed to take hi-def video with my left hand and DSLR photos with my right hand


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Hopefully tonight! I managed to take hi-def video with my left hand and DSLR photos with my right hand


Sweet!!  You're so talented!

Thanks Shade! :apple:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and Pitter Patter!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

All the dogs in our little group of friends did super awesome! Way to go Patton, Nikon, Legend, Jinks, Recon, and Pimg! Thanks for taking photos, Lies!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats!! Such an awesome litter!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations! Sounds like a wonderful weekend - looking forward to the pics


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks! Yes, everyone did fantastic!

Some more AWESOME shots of Patton's weekend from Lies! Thanks a bunch - these rock!! (I had to upload them to my account because Flickr is being a douche, but Lies took all of these!)

patty4 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty6 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty3 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty8 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty5 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty2 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patty11 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patty9 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty12 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was so happy to see him this weekend! He looks fantastic, both physically and his temperament and drive. I'm so happy he is with you. Both our boys are going to beat their dad in dock diving in no time! I showed my co-worker his blue ribbon picture (she met them the day after they arrived from TN) and she said, "Do you wish you kept that one?" LOL! They are both awesome puppies, but I think Patton may have a tad more drive and is definitely the ballsier of the two (he was always trying things first and Legend would follow) so I'm happy he's in an active, sport home and has the potential to be competitive.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Patton!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Grats Danielle! We love your fur babies and I enjoy watching them succeed with you! Bless!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Here's a link to some of his jumps from the weekend that Lies put together as well! 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByWV6PD9BVTSSnNUekJxYkZWbU0/edit


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!


----------

